# who done it



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

I'd like to know what I have here, sans pictures.

A nondescript plastic boxcar, knuckle couplers, and a zinc frame. There is no builder/maker marks anywhere I can see. The wheels have a much smaller flange than traditional Flyer but seem to run fine on Flyer track.

I have two, one grey the other green.

I'll see about pictures when my bride returns in July should they be needed.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

With not even a guess from Ed forthcoming, here are pictures in an attempt to name these two cars.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Have no clue, but they look very much like S-scale kit cars somebody produced at one time. Just by the construction, they look very similar to HO scale kit cars, so that is why I believe them to be kits. It's a known fact that Flyers wheel sets and couplers were a bit too large for an exact scale fit, so since these are smaller, they are probably more realistic. Some kits were once produced, maybe still are. If you do an internet search or contact an S-Scale Model RR Club, they might be able to help you ID these. Then let us know.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Ed? Hey my name is Ed.

This Ed has no S scale trains.:dunno:
(First time I am seeing the thread too.)

From what I see.............You have 1 green box car and 1 gray/silver box car. 

Is the frame that the body sits on metal? Screws holding the body to the frame?

Pop a body off, there might be some markings inside?


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

big ed said:


> Ed? Hey my name is Ed.
> 
> This Ed has no S scale trains.:dunno:
> (First time I am seeing the thread too.)


You may not have S, but you are the super sleuth. You find (presumed) dead people. 



big ed said:


> From what I see.............You have 1 green box car and 1 gray/silver box car.


That's what I'm selling, nothing gets past you Ed.



I'll pop a bod and check it out.

That sounds lewd.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Not much help there.

A casting number that means nothing to Google: PA11C498AA


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Is the frame metal?


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

It's not American Flyer, at least not old American Flyer, because the gaps in the trucks are cut out. On AF the trucks are one solid shape. Could it be Lionel? I know they produce S Gauge now.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The bodies look to be flyer, but the bases and trucks could be as NBF says, kits....Maybe someone offered a base with realistic trucks to add on a flyer body.. My best guess...


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

big ed said:


> Is the frame metal?


Yeah, cast zinc maybe?


----------



## phmo (Feb 2, 2012)

I think they are American Flyer shells mounted on Ace box car conversion frames with Ace trucks. I have several sets of Ace trucks and those look just like them. Portlines has Ace trucks for sale and used to have the Ace conversion frames. 

PHM


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm not so sure the shells are American Flyer, they just look different somehow...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

400E Blue Comet said:


> I'm not so sure the shells are American Flyer, they just look different somehow...


They look exactly like my boxcars, minus the screwy paint job,lol. I just don't like the color, with all due respect.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

flyernut said:


> They look exactly like my boxcars, minus the screwy paint job,lol. I just don't like the color, with all due respect.


I think they may be newer castings either from the old molds or copies. There is a cast hole on one end of both bodies, and slots in the sides. Other than that, they appear to be ringers.

These are unpainted. nasty color all the way through. I concur, these will be the first "customized cars" when I get to that point.

I think I'll pursue the ACE frame idea further. Thanks all.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The New Guy said:


> I think they may be newer castings either from the old molds or copies. There is a cast hole on one end of both bodies, and slots in the sides. Other than that, they appear to be ringers.
> 
> These are unpainted. nasty color all the way through. I concur, these will be the first "customized cars" when I get to that point.
> 
> I think I'll pursue the ACE frame idea further. Thanks all.


Good luck with them.. They should be nice projects.Apparently those trucks were made to increase the realism for the projects. The original flyer trucks leave much to be desired if you looking for realism.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Are you familiar with Scenery Unlimited? They offer many items for S-Scale use. Perhaps a look at their catalog might reveal something like these, if you have a catalog handy. However, they charge nearly $20 for the catalog. So if you only plan to check for these, I wouldn't part with the dough unless you have an interest in purchasing items. Find a friend and borrow one if you can.


----------

